# 2.5 gallon betta tank



## kyutums (Jan 14, 2014)

Sharing images of my planted 2.5 gallon betta tank. It has 1 betta (of unknown breed) and 6 red cherry shrimps. I just wanted to see if bettas would do well in non-plain tanks. 























(Not sure how the images will turn up as I'm using Tapatalk to upload)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If you can get a photo of the betta flaring (fins stretched out at full glory) people can help you identify breed, some people can get their bettas to flare with just a finger against the glass, some use a small mirror.


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

He leaves the shrimp alone?


----------



## Fishumms (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually Bettas leave the shrimp alone, if they are big enough, but you probably won't see a rise in the shrimp population anytime soon.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Fishumms said:


> Usually Bettas leave the shrimp alone, if they are big enough, but you probably won't see a rise in the shrimp population anytime soon.


I so desperately want to house shrimp with any of my 14 Bettas but I have yet to be successful. Ive tried introducing the Betta into a shrimp tank and shrimp into a Betta tank and it always ends the same with the Betta flaring, chasing then attacking the shrimp.


----------



## kyutums (Jan 14, 2014)

Imaginary1226 said:


> He leaves the shrimp alone?



Not at the start.  After a while though he learned that the shrimp are not edible items. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

